# PLAYBOY-Qualität



## Grafik-Bewunderer (8. Mai 2006)

hallo forum-kollegen, ich habe ein paar fotos (person) auf dem rechner und möchte die mit PS-CS bearbeiten und zwar so , dass ich die playboyqulität erreiche. und es gibt hier bestimmt niemanden der sich noch nie ein playboy-heft angeschaut hat. also postet mal einen kurzen tutorial rein der mir weiterhilf, aber bitte in deutlichen schritte, da ich noch nicht so top in sache photoshop bin.

ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für eure zeit und bemühungen!


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Mai 2006)

Mal einen kurzen Tutorial posten? Da gehört schon einiges mehr dazu. Trotz allem: Definiere erst einmal was du mit Playboyqualität meinst, ich habe schon lange keinen mehr in der Hand gehabt 

Alex


----------



## Grafik-Bewunderer (8. Mai 2006)

ich meine die makellose qualität der haut. die haut bei den frauen (modelfotos, playboy, werbeplakate) sieht wie gepudert, jedoch nicht ganz unnatürlich aus. ich möchte die qualität erreichen die überall als professionell angesehen wird. kann man sich jetzt vorstellen was ich meine?


warte gespannt auf antwort (24h onlin)


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Mai 2006)

... glatte Haut bis zur kleinsten Pore, eine weiche Bräune etc. ... habe ich jedenfalls gehört. 

Hier mal ein paar Threads zum Thema, die dir bestimmt weiterhelfen:


http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/238847-herausforderung-aus-einem-mann-ein-model-machen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/225085-retouchieren-ohne-dass-es-retouchiert-aussieht.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/207348-bilderbearbeitung-modelfotos.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/206399-seidige-haut.html
Der Klassiker  : http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/133879-aussehen-wie-ein-model.html

Noch eine Bitte: Denke an die Netiquette (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung). 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2006)

Hai,



> .. weiterhilf, aber bitte in deutlichen schritte, da...



Dazu und zur Gross- und Kleinschreibung spar ich mir mal einen Kommentar.

.. aber wenn du dir keine Mühe gibst eine vernünftige Frage in einem halbwegs klarem Deutsch zu formulieren, warum sollen wir uns Mühe geben, dir ein Tutorial zu schreiben.

Grundvoraussetzung :  Ein *sehr gutes* Ausgangsbild. Also (nahezu) perfekt beleuchtet und geschminktes Model. Aus einem unscharfen, überbelichtetem Partyfoto kann man kein Playboy Bild zaubern.

Die Bearbeitungsschritte sind in Abhängigkeit des Ausgangsmaterials sehr unterschiedlich.

Such einmal hier im Forum nach dem Begriff : Model 

Da gibt es insbesondere zwei Anleitungen : Einmal sehr gut und aufwendig von Jan und einmal kurz und knapp von Boromir (?) plus einige Links z u diversen Tuts.

Ciao Stefan

edit : so ein Press Secretary kann eben schneller tippen als unsereins.


----------



## Nina (8. Mai 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grundvoraussetzung :  Ein *sehr gutes* Ausgangsbild. Also (nahezu) perfekt beleuchtet und geschminktes Model. Aus einem unscharfen, überbelichtetem Partyfoto kann man kein Playboy Bild zaubern.



Hallo Leola! *wink* 

Hm, ja ich weiß was Du meinst, wunder mich aber trotzdem immer wieder wie mies ich manche "professionell" gemachte "Fotovorlagen" finde..frage mich da immer ob nicht auch ohne Retusche vielviel mehr rauszuholen wäre, hauptsächlich in Bezug auf das Licht (siehe Link)

@Grafik-Bewunderer:
Kannst Dich ja *hier* mal umschauen, bzgl. was man so alles verändert damit es nach "Playboy" aussieht. Find es irre zu sehen wie "künstlich" retuschierte Haut zum "Original" dann doch wieder aussieht wenn man hin und herswitcht.

Netter Nebeneffekt...boa was fühlt man sich als Frau plötzlich schön wenn man die Bilder so sieht  

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2006)

Hai,

hallo Nina *zurück wink*, du liest ja Beiträge aus dem "falschen" Forum.  

Hier noch ein Link mit "Normalos" vorher/nachher. (unter Retusche)


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nina (9. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ups, stimmt ja, ..falsches Forum, aber bei "uns" is grad nix los 

@Link: Echt erstaunlich...frag mich da immer was die Models davon halten...also Haut verfeinern etc und Belichtung korrigieren find ich ja ok, ..aber wenn ich mir vorstell ich lass mich fotografieren und krieg da Bilder von einer "fremden" Person mit komplett anderen Körpermaßen zurück...weiß ja auch nich...
Könnte man doch gleich digital in 3D erstellen *kasseklingelnhör* 

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## Grafik-Bewunderer (9. Mai 2006)

danke fürs erste.


----------

